# My new .223



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heavey for a little gun, its got a nickel barrel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice! Now go shoot some yotes!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice lil gun! What kind is it?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

cool i Just got a Remington 700 Varmit with a 26 in Bull barel 1 to 12 twist ratio. it has a Camo synthetic stock and a nikon 50mm scope. the farthert i have been able to shoot it is 75 yards but out of 5 shots i had all in the same hole that was about half in across.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

.224 weatherby magnum is where its at


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I love my 223's but i just ordered a 17hmr left handed with a 23 inch bull barrel so im excited for it to get here.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice rilfe!

I can't wait to get out there and shoot some yotes this year. Going to video tape my hunts and if I find out how, I will post them on here.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

u, me, and a box of shells........ my bow vs. ur rifle at 100 u better bring ur A game little girl :wink:


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll post a pic of my single shot 50 cal later


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice gun. Go smoke some yotes and a deer or 2.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

gunner77 said:


> u, me, and a box of shells........ my bow vs. ur rifle at 100 u better bring ur A game little girl :wink:


now who was u talkin about here????????


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

New England Arms,


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks nice!

I'd really like to get into rifles, esp. coyote hunting, but I've got enough hobbies that cost me too much:sad:.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the same new england firearms .223 single shot but mine was blued, I tarded it and a climber stand for a Ruger M77 Mark 2 .270 bolt action all weather rifle. it can shoot pretty good although we havent really set it down on a shooting bench and really squeezed accuracy out of it.
I shot 2 does with it over the thanksgiving weekend, it was fun but not near as exciting as bowhunting but every now and then its good to just kill something when u need to or have a itchy trigger finger.
and its got a timney trigger in it that's almost too light to where its scary but in a good way to where I wont punch the trigger since I dont have time to with that gun!
I also got a Ruger M77 Mark 2 laminate compact bolt action, has a shiny stainless steel barrel with a black wood laminate stock and a 16.5" barrel in a 7mm-08 and can shoot a quarter inch group at 100 yards with our reloads. insane to me for such a short barreled gun.
and I got some other guns of course but I got a Ruger (yes I'm a big Ruger fan, although I got a T/C Omega muzzleloader and a Mossberg 20 guage pump) Vaquero single action revolver with a 7.5" barrel in a .44 mag. which they dont make in that caliber or barrel length anymore, I got it for $500 and is in great shape, havent even got the chance to shoot it yet but definitely want to. I had the same gun but a Blackhawk in .45 long colt but wanted a vaquero and/or a .44mag so I got them both in one gun so I had to get it. first gun I payed for myself and of the guns I have is the only one my dad wishes was his


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I think your exaggerating a little Clint...a 7mm bullet it larger than .25" itself:wink:, so your shooting at least single hole groups. Just messin with ya buddy.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yep a 7mm bullet is over a 30 cal(i thik a .32 cal) which is .07 bigger than a 1/4 in


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

7.62mm is a .30 cal so just under.. 

i'm not into single shot's anymore, but they do shoot very well


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay well I diodnt measure the group but the 2 bullet holes were touching and the third was almost touching maybe an eith of an inch off 


isaacdahl said:


> I think your exaggerating a little Clint...a 7mm bullet it larger than .25" itself:wink:, so your shooting at least single hole groups. Just messin with ya buddy.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> yep a 7mm bullet is over a 30 cal(i thik a .32 cal) which is .07 bigger than a 1/4 in


7mm is a .284 diameter. My coyote gun is a Remington model 700 XHR 7mm Remington Magnum. Overkill I know


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I sold that gun to my brother for a profit...


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I love my 223's but i just ordered a 17hmr left handed with a 23 inch bull barrel so im excited for it to get here.


are the 17s pretty good when it comes to coyotes? does anyone know?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> are the 17s pretty good when it comes to coyotes? does anyone know?


shot 2 with mine last year. Called both of them in, first one was head on at 70 yards shot in the chest and went about 15 yards and died. Second one I called into 18 yards and my buddy shot it in both lungs and it went about 20. 17HMR is a great little gun


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> shot 2 with mine last year. Called both of them in, first one was head on at 70 yards shot in the chest and went about 15 yards and died. Second one I called into 18 yards and my buddy shot it in both lungs and it went about 20. 17HMR is a great little gun


sooo its gonna do the job. what about at further distances.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> sooo its gonna do the job. what about at further distances.


 Don't know about for further distances but I would still be shooting at them 250 yards away :tongue:


----------

